# Canadian James Roux Halifax N.S Ginger Beer



## BeachComber (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello all,I just found this ginger beer and was hoping to get some information on this one (company info, dates in operation, scarcity, variations, etc etc). The bottle is embossed with James Roue Halifax N.S and the date 1903 in the center with what looks like crossed cannons (not sure). Also, it still has the internal screw stopper which is wooden. I am also 100% sure that the bottle is still filled with the original contents (other bottles I find in this area are still corked with contents as well). At the moment, the bottle is in a bucket of fresh water and it has not yet been cleaned. Should I clean it up? Should I empty the contents? Any advice and info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!   I know that the 1903 date means that I should post it in the after 1900 section, but I figured that most ginger beers are prior to the 1900s, so figured that this was the better area to post. [attachment=JR1.jpg] [attachment=JR2.jpg]


----------



## BenTheDigger (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow still with its contents!! That's awesome. If it were me I wouldn't uncork it.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 1, 2014)

I wouldn't take a chance on breaking that stopper trying to removed it, clean the outside only. Very nice find !


----------



## BenTheDigger (Sep 1, 2014)

If you ever want to sell it PM me.Love the bottle,-Ben


----------



## ScottBSA (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice find indeed.  I would gently clean the outside and not try to  remove the stopper.  I have a couple of bottles with the contents still inside and made display forms to hold them so the stopper was kept in contact with the liquid inside.  I think that if the stopper is wet, the contents will remained sealed for a long time.  Did you find this bottle in the water or in a dump? Scott


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 2, 2014)

I LOVE THIS BOTTLE! Ginger beers are among my most coveted of bottles but you just don't find them here where I am. Nice find.Lisa


----------



## mctaggart67 (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't offer much info on the bottle, except to say that there are dozens and dozens of Roue variants of all sorts, with several ginger beer variants. Your bottle could be rare or fairly common -- I just don't know, but I'm sure our Nova Scotian members can shed light. I can say, however, that full and capped is pretty good.


----------



## BeachComber (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi all,Thanks do much for the information. I found this bottle under water at about 25ft. It was buried under about 2 feet of silt. Interestingly enough, this is not the first Canadian bottle that I have found in this area. Most of these still have corks / contents. I will do my best to keep the contents / cork intact. I think I'll leave it in the fresh water bucket for now (to be safe).


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 3, 2014)

I think you'll find that after it dries out it will unscrew with ease. It looks like an internal thread to me anyway.


----------



## gingerbeerjay (Sep 3, 2014)

This is a fairly common James Roue ginger beer , it is an internal thread.....still an awesome find, especially with the contents!  I usually clean mine up...but if I found one like that I would leave it, I think it looks awesome. congrats!


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi. Your crossed cannons are actually crossed pencils with the letters R O U E around them.Lisa


----------



## BeachComber (Sep 4, 2014)

Great! Thanks for all of the info! I was wondering what those crossed items where. Pencils, very interesting!


----------



## luckiest (Sep 4, 2014)

I was under the impression that the crossed things were compressed air containers, perhaps for the CO2 used in soda bottling or maybe diving related.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 4, 2014)

Luckiest you could be right! Here is a pic where you can better the crossed items. Lisa[attachment=584-588.jpg] [attachment=584-588.jpg]


----------



## gingerbeerjay (Jan 14, 2015)

they are compressed gas cylinders...james roué also had 2 different black glass ginger embossed ginger beer bottles with internal thread style stopper


----------



## sandchip (Jan 15, 2015)

Great looking bottle!


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 19, 2015)

1902 Variant, eBay.Newer Variant, eBay.William James Roue might have had something to do with the company."His experience was that of a yacht designer for fellow members of the Squadron while he worked in the family soft-drink business."

A glass bottle variant, HERE.

MORE variants, Third from bottom.Lot 584-588, different variant auctions


----------



## ihtareq773 (Jun 28, 2015)

BeachComber said:
			
		

> Hello all,I just found this ginger beer and was hoping to get some information on this one (company info, dates in operation, scarcity, variations, etc etc). The bottle is embossed with James Roue Halifax N.S and the date 1903 in the center with what looks like crossed cannons (not sure). Also, it still has the internal screw stopper which is wooden. I am also 100% sure that the bottle is still filled with the original contents (other bottles I find in this area are still corked with contents as well). At the moment, the bottle is in a bucket of fresh water and it has not yet been cleaned. Should I clean it up? Should I empty the contents? Any advice and info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!   I know that the 1903 date means that I should post it in the after 1900 section, but I figured that most ginger beers are prior to the 1900s, so figured that this was the better area to post. [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;661242&where=message&f=JR1.jpg[/attachImg] [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=1;661242&where=message&f=JR2.jpg[/attachImg


Canadian James Roux Halifax N.S Ginger Beer? Wao.....Just amzing! If I would get it wouldn't keep it uncork yet. Dear do you want to sell it? Please send a PM to me.Thanks.


----------

